# Marijuana Poem



## lukey boii (Apr 11, 2011)

i wake up every morning and go straight to my room, 
maybe my plants have grown please let it be something new,
so i open the door and to my surprise, i find a fruitfull forrest infront of my eyes,
i take a wonder in and im wondering,
maybe ill get lost in here let me grab some spin,
so i pack a lunch and take a step inside,
this magical place is so far and wide,
where do i go now as im looking back,
ive lost my way and i lost the track,
oh well now that ive stopped might aswell roll a blunt,
i take a hit and think shit this is beautiful stuff,
just as i feel like im gonna pass on out,
i wake up to hearing my crazy girlfriend shout, 
get outta that bed u lazy bafoon,
fuck this man im headin of into my room


----------



## MasterHemp (Apr 12, 2011)

What strain you been smoking?


----------



## lukey boii (Apr 12, 2011)

MasterHemp said:


> What strain you been smoking?


northen lights, had me smashed haha


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 14, 2011)

haha....its happens  

Stay Green


----------

